# please help ID Tanklight



## meteor (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for any help on which bicycle this goes to.


----------



## jkent (May 21, 2012)

*Tank*

Looks like a 1960's columbia. Is it made of plastic?


----------



## meteor (May 21, 2012)

*thanks*

Yes, plastic.  I connected a D battery to it and both bulbs light up. Lens has 1/2" crack bottom right side. Chrome paint is faded with wear. The body is in excellent condition with no cracks or breaks. If I can get specific id and/or approx value I'll offer for sale.


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2012)

I think that is for a 1960s AMF Roadmaster, possibly a girls tank.


----------



## meteor (May 22, 2012)

CF1 I think you are right. This won't work on boy's bike? I am selling for $20 shipped. I'll post in b/s/t with more photos. The crack in lens is on top left, not bottom right.


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2012)

*I think this is your bezel in question*

This is a listing on ebay that has your bezel...Western Flyer Sportmaster

But the pointed chainguard and the graphics on that and the tank on this listed bike speaks Evans to me. Not familar with the chainring but, looks to be an AMF product..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120922489398&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2012)

I once owned a Skyrider with that same tank light so I recognize this.

JD, I think AMF is like AMC, they were made up from a bunch of little companies that couldn't keep it together and/or compete.


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2012)

*Interesting*



classicfan1 said:


> I once owned a Skyrider with that same tank light so I recognize this.
> 
> JD, I think AMF is like AMC, they were made up from a bunch of little companies that couldn't keep it together and/or compete.




Interesting...I was guessing on the comparison. You would be the one to ask and trust your thoughts....I just noticed the listing and felt it was a close match.


----------

